# 500 pt wood elves vs. vampire counts



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey guys.
I'm playing in a 500 point campaign, and i'm playing my wood elves vs. vampire counts next, normally i'd play a fun list and do what i want, but he's one of those players that gets under your skin. so i'm actually aiming for massacre. 

i'm thinking running 2 units of dryads, 1 unit of glade guard, then a branchwraith with cluster of radiants and annoyance of netlings, get into combat with his vampire, challenge, and i've rolled it out, i should win that, and dryads tend to eat through undead anyway. plus bows aren't the best for killing 

I'd appreciate some friendly criticism, i know it's kind of a chance that i won't get the challenge vs his vampire, but he either accepts, or his vampire can't fight, either way a win-win.

thanks.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know much about either army, but against VC I would take a mage to stop him raising dead, maybe give him a dispel scroll, apart from that, wear him down with shooting and hit him in the flanks with the dryads. Hope this helps.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

*Stop him using Raise Dead.* I was once in a 500pt game where he bogged me down completely with a 30 man unit of Zombies. I kill four, he raises six. I kill three, he raises four. Kill the Necromancers, and don't underestimate the Corpse Cart.

Midnight


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah thanks, that's why i'm aiming to kill his vampire early. but i'm not sure how to kill a corpse cart, last time i shot it with 20 arrows, and a hail of doom arrow, and it didn't do a wound. which is unlucky, but i'm looking at 3+ turns to maybe kill it.
thanks guys, and +rep


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally I would just take glade guard and glade riders: glade guard can punch pretty well while glade riders are almost immune to VC armies (except for magic). Either way I would make sure you have a spellsinger there to dispel... possibly with a feedback scroll as well- if the VC player does try a multi-dice spell such as curse of years then you have a decent chance of killing him in 1 blow, likely ending the game there and then... always funny to see  otherwise just avoid him endlessly and try to kill some small raised units for the +50Vp each is worth, kill 2 and you've won the game.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

as T/S said shoot and run and stop the dead raising if you can!


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm inclined to agree with you tim/steve, I played him yesterday, and he was creaming me across the board, he killed my general, a unit of dryads, and was about to kill my other unit of dryads. but with a stroke of luck, my dryads killed his vampire, and his only army crumbled and granted me victory.

I think next time, i'll do 1 unit of glade guard, a noble with the HoDA, and the rest be glade riders, and let him raise up units so i can kill them, and then maybe gang up on one of his big units to get some victory points. 

thanks for the advice.


----------

